# New Tombstone



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been slacking this month, but finally have something new to show.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That came out great, nice job!:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work Chris. I checked out some of the other vids too. You seem to be getting the hang of this props stuff really well. I am looking forward to seeing your display this year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. That is a good shape.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I like the painting job you did on the tombstones. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks good man!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with everyone else! nice tombstones!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I enjoyed watching this. Thanks for sharing. JW


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Job, I like the Mitchell's work also. I really like the way you went through and explained it. This will certainly help others.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

[doh...removed...wrong thread] oops


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Slacking? You've done a heck of a lot more than I have this year. Great tombstone.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

You sir are obsessed!!!! Thank god you are on this forum. Thanks so much for posting the video. Really cool to see and hear about the process. Excellent job!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice tombstone and video! Quick tip: If you don't like the fumes from burning the foam to get the carved look in certain spots, you can use a pumpkin shaving tool to sort of pick at the places you want to carve. It's a little time consuming, but you don't have the nasty fumes going into your lungs. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice Chris! Great how to video.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I love your videos and props Chris, not to mention the podcast. That tombstone is sweet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

More of what everyone said + I like your videos because if you have didn't know anything about how to make tombstones, you get a little tutorial to boot.

Nice work Chris, it seems like your getting alot of props done this year (plus that hauntcast thing you do), you must be busy busy busy!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great looking Stone Chris! Your setup should be [email protected] - can't wait!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome work! I really like the wolf howling at the moon part.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great looking tombstone. I like the way you put the video together for it. Very clear directions. Keep up the great work!


----------

